# Sex Slavery Trade in Izrael



## Freeman (Apr 7, 2010)

it's amazing to note how a state created over mythical religious basis is becoming one of the capital of sex slavery (white slavery) in the world.

Tel Aviv alone get 280 bordellos 

according to report of UN, israel ranked among 10 dangerous states of human trafficking!



> Israel has been criticised for failing *to protect the rights of foreign women smuggled into the country to work as prostitutes.*
> 
> The human rights group,* Amnesty International, said foreign women forced into prostitution rings were treated as criminals, rather than victims, by Israeli authorities.
> *
> It urged Israel to ensure the safety of the victimised women, and to strengthen co-operation with those countries from where women were being sent into Israel.


BBC News | MIDDLE EAST | Israeli sex trade under fire

a full document

The Truth Seeker - Israel: Sex Slavery Thrives


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 7, 2010)

Israel is the only country in the Middle East with international endorsements from the League of Nations and the UN.

Slavery is illegal in Israel.

Slavery continues to be legal in the Arab Muslim worlds.

Thus, you are PWNED.


----------



## Freeman (Apr 7, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Israel is the only country in the Middle East with international endorsements from the League of Nations and the UN.
> 
> Slavery is illegal in Israel.
> 
> ...



slavery is another subject.

the white slavery is the common slavery today.

The major country in human trafficking is "the promised land", shame how the holy land of prophets is becoming the land of sex slavery and trafficking of humans 



> Israel is a destination country for men and women trafficked for the purposes of forced labor and sexual exploitation.


Human Trafficking & Modern-day Slavery - Israel


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 7, 2010)

Freeman said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is the only country in the Middle East with international endorsements from the League of Nations and the UN.
> ...



I can repeat myself for the paranoid schizophrenic:  Slavery is illegal in Israel.  If you know of any, report it to the Israeli Attorney General, immediately.

Know how to spell "Kuran" yet?   LOL

You are a sick, sick individual.


----------



## Freeman (Apr 7, 2010)

Of course because you are a moron and autist, so you haven't read the BBC link



> *Abused then deported*
> 
> *At present, Israel has laws against sexual harrassment, soliciting and pimping, but not slavery or trafficking.*
> 
> ...


izraelis has revived Sodome et Gomorrhe again


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 7, 2010)

Freeman said:


> Of course because you are a moron and autist, so you haven't read the BBC link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please take the medication for your schizophrenia.


----------



## Charles Stucker (Apr 7, 2010)

Freeman said:


> Of course because you are a moron and autist, so you haven't read the BBC link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you cultivated a reputation for unbiased sources and viewpoints such claims might find more positive reception. Judging from human nature it seems plausible that there is illegal trade in human flesh in Israel, just like most of the industrialized world. However in Islamic countries trade in human beings is generally *Legal*

SO if one were to wind up a slave in Israel there is the potential to escape and reach the authorities where one would then be safe from continued slavery. But in an Islamic nation the property would be returned to the owner, all in accord with Sharia.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yea because no other country has this unfortunate problem right douche bag! America, Europe, Asia, PERSIA, Africa and Latin America.


----------



## blu (Apr 7, 2010)

jews basically invented profiting off slavery and later profiting from interest off people in debt. two of the most evil practices in the world today


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 7, 2010)

blu said:


> jews basically invented profiting off slavery and later profiting from interest off people in debt. two of the most evil practices in the world today



You're giving us a history lesson?  First, graduate from high school, pip squeek.


----------



## blu (Apr 7, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > jews basically invented profiting off slavery and later profiting from interest off people in debt. two of the most evil practices in the world today
> ...



you going to refute what I said or just ad hominem?


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 7, 2010)

blu said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



That you're a mentally ill punk ass is irrefutable.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 8, 2010)

Freeman said:


> it's amazing to note how a state created over mythical religious basis is becoming one of the capital of sex slavery (white slavery) in the world.
> 
> Tel Aviv alone get 280 bordellos
> 
> ...



You're full of shit.  Want to try again?


----------



## eagleseven (Apr 8, 2010)

The BBC article you cite clearly states that the sex trade is run by the Russian Mob, which is actively fought by the Israeli government.

Yet another epic fail for "Freeman"


----------



## Freeman (Apr 8, 2010)

Charles Stucker said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Of course because you are a moron and autist, so you haven't read the BBC link
> ...



yes, Iran for instance has 280 bordellos in Teheran and thousands of women traffiked by mafia from russia 

"sex trade is legal in islamic Iran"
you are genius


----------



## Freeman (Apr 8, 2010)

blu said:


> jews basically invented profiting off slavery and later profiting from interest off people in debt. two of the most evil practices in the world today


http://www.iamthewitness.com/books/Walter.White/Who.Brought.the.Slaves.to.America.htm

Two jewish books





prostitution in South America


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 8, 2010)

Freeman said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > jews basically invented profiting off slavery and later profiting from interest off people in debt. two of the most evil practices in the world today
> ...



More bogus sources, schizo?  If you spent as much time trying to get better from your schizophrenia as you do posting nonsense, there might be some hope for you.

And, you are a paranoid schizophrenic.


----------



## Freeman (Apr 8, 2010)

Why you call it bogus sources?

the two authors of the books are jewish.


----------



## jillian (Apr 8, 2010)

blu said:


> jews basically invented profiting off slavery and later profiting from interest off people in debt. two of the most evil practices in the world today



you know, moron... the reason that jews lent money is they weren't allowed to engage in most occupations...... 

i'm so bored of anti-semitic losers.

idiot.


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Freeman said:


> Sex Slavery Trade in Izrael



I own 5 white slaves.  Thanks Izrael!!!!


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 8, 2010)

Freeman said:


> Why you call it bogus sources?
> 
> the two authors of the books are jewish.



That makes them credible, peabrain?


----------



## Freeman (Apr 8, 2010)

jillian said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > jews basically invented profiting off slavery and later profiting from interest off people in debt. two of the most evil practices in the world today
> ...



according to talmud usury is forbidden among joos, but it's kosher if they lent goyim


----------



## Freeman (Apr 8, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Why you call it bogus sources?
> ...



explain; why it's not credible?


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 8, 2010)

Freeman said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



Explain why your paranoid schizophrenia compels you to obsess on a country the size of Vermont?


----------



## Freeman (Apr 8, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



a country has constitution and borders, iSSrael has no constitution nor borders...it's an expansionist entity which  expel native citizens by using the money of US.

I see that you can't explain why the book and source are not credible.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 8, 2010)

Freeman said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



Expansionist, moron?  Israel ceded 50% of the West Bank in signing the Oslo Accords, gave up most of Hebron, withdrew, unilaterally, from Gaza and surrendered Sinai, a landmass 3x the size of Israel and containing oil resources.

Earlier, Jews were forced to give up Jordan, 38,000 square miles, which had been part of the original Palestine Mandate establishing the Jewish homeland.

At the same time, expansionist Arabs and Muslims control 99% of the Middle East, 9,000,000 square miles and 27 countries.  I'm not even including North Africa.

Israel is merely 8,000 square miles, less than 0.1% of the Middle East.

You have to be the dumbest motherfucker I've come across in quite a while, a dubious distinction.


----------



## Freeman (Apr 8, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


"Jews were forced to give up Jordan"!!! 
 you need serious help, believe me...asap

Thanks God, otherwise Jordan would be a great bordello like Tel Aviv


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 8, 2010)

Freeman said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



Yeah, Jews were forced to give up Jordan.


> The British underwent a change of heart about the establishment of the Palestine Mandate. The reasons were related to political developments that had taken place in the region between 1920 and 1922. The result was that Abdullah, an Arab from the Hejaz (now Saudi Arabia), was abruptly installed as the Emir of Transjordan by the British. In a British memorandum presented to the League of Nations on 16 September 1922, it was declared that the provisions of the Mandate document calling for the establishment of a Jewish national home were not applicable to the territory known as Transjordan (today called Jordan), thereby severing almost 80% of the Mandate land from any possible Jewish Homeland.


The British Mandate: Creation of Jordan

Now, even YOU know.


----------



## Toro (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Marc39 (Apr 8, 2010)

Freeman said:


> Thanks God, otherwise Jordan would be a great bordello like Tel Aviv



No, Jordan is just a great center of torture, you ignorant motherfucker...

"Torture Rampant In Jordan"
Jail torture rampant in Jordan, report says - Los Angeles Times

"UN: Torture Routine In Jordan"
U.N. investigator says torture "routine" in Jordan | Reuters


----------



## Freeman (Apr 9, 2010)

besides sex white slavery, iSSrael is not better

BBC News | MIDDLE EAST | Israel admits torture

they don't only torture white slaves from Europe and america, even palestinian children!


----------



## editec (Apr 9, 2010)

I think we'd best clearn up our own act when it comes to white slavery before we poke our noses into Israeli's criminal problems.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 9, 2010)

Freeman said:


> besides sex white slavery, iSSrael is not better
> 
> BBC News | MIDDLE EAST | Israel admits torture
> 
> they don't only torture white slaves from Europe and america, even palestinian children!



You cannot even tell us who Palestinians are, dummy.

Jordan is the center of torture, dummy.


----------



## Freeman (Apr 9, 2010)

editec said:


> I think we'd best clearn up our own act when it comes to white slavery before we poke our noses into Israeli's criminal problems.



Do you mean the sex kibboutz of California? - the same tribe in same hole 

Jewish Professor Boasts of Jewish Pornography used as a Weapon Against Gentiles | The Official Website of Representative David Duke, PhD


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 9, 2010)

Freeman said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > I think we'd best clearn up our own act when it comes to white slavery before we poke our noses into Israeli's criminal problems.
> ...



I asked you who the Palestinians are.  You don't even know, dumbass.


----------



## Freeman (Apr 10, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



I don't have to answer an asshole!


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 10, 2010)

Freeman said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



PWNED, again.
Now, take your schizophrenia medication.


----------



## Freeman (Apr 10, 2010)

God save the Holy land from those ziotycoons



> Newspaper ads from modelling and employment agencies promise exciting jobs, but the women are duped," Malarek told the Jewish Tribune. "They must submit, or they are raped, beaten and tortured. There are between 5,000 and 10,000 trafficked women in Israel and more than 280 brothels in Tel Aviv alone. It is a human rights issue the Jewish community knows about. They have a voice and they must use it."


New Report: Israel: Sex Slavery Thrives. 10,000 Sex Slaves. 280 Brothels in Tel Aviv


----------



## Charles Stucker (Apr 13, 2010)

blu said:


> jews basically invented profiting off slavery and later profiting from interest off people in debt. two of the most evil practices in the world today


Are you sure, because as I recall the Jews *were the slaves* for a good chunk of history.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 13, 2010)

Freeman said:


> God save the Holy land from those ziotycoons
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're obsessed with sex slavery, schizo.  Perhaps, the only chance for you to get laid, ugly boy.


----------



## Freeman (Apr 13, 2010)

I am obsessed with liberating goyim slaves from iSSraelis jaws!


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 13, 2010)

Freeman said:


> I am obsessed with liberating goyim slaves from iSSraelis jaws!



Get some psychological counseling before you injure yourself


----------



## Charles Stucker (Apr 13, 2010)

Freeman said:


> I am obsessed with liberating goyim slaves from iSSraelis jaws!



So those are the only slaves which concern you.
You spare no thought for slaves in Islamic nations.
Says a lot about you.


----------



## Freeman (Apr 14, 2010)

Charles Stucker said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > I am obsessed with liberating goyim slaves from iSSraelis jaws!
> ...



I don't know what kind of slavery you mean.
but sex slavery and human trafficking are worst kind of abuse.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 14, 2010)

Freeman said:


> Charles Stucker said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



Well, most normal people would say that beheading your Muslim wife and running over your Muslim daughter with your car, which happens regularly in the Arab and Muslim worlds, are the worst kinds of abuse.

Be sure to take your schizophrenia medication, sicko.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 14, 2010)

blu said:


> jews basically invented profiting off slavery and later profiting from interest off people in debt. two of the most evil practices in the world today



REALLY, because slavery was rabid throughout the ancient world in which the Jews were consistent victims of slavery. Slavery was rabid throughout Rome and even a dipshit like you couldn't say the Jews controlled Rome. 

You do know that one of the BIGGEST culprits of the slave trade the Americas were Muslim slave traders! They were some of the worst to Black Africans!

Arab slave trade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Shogun (Apr 14, 2010)

jesus fucking christ.


leave it to jewhook to insist that muslims invented slavery.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 14, 2010)

Shogun said:


> jesus fucking christ.
> 
> 
> leave it to jewhook to insist that muslims invented slavery.



Go back to sleep, white trash.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 14, 2010)

jillian said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > jews basically invented profiting off slavery and later profiting from interest off people in debt. two of the most evil practices in the world today
> ...


So true Bluballs is a dumbass.
If lending for interest is so wrong, then why even allows banks! Banks take a risk when they lend money, why should they not make a profit? Banks allow people to buy homes, cars, jewelry and businesses. If Bluballs is made that bankers make a profit, why doesn't he get made when anyone makes a profit. For lunch when I go to subway, I plan on paying them only what the products costs to make my sandwich. Those profit hungry vultures don't deserve to make a profit, yet I need to eat lunch!


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 14, 2010)

Freeman said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



Coming from the dumbass that thinks evolution is wrong, I am not sure you can claim creditability or expertise on anything!

What is your next big theory, the dinosaurs didn't exist? You my friends, bitch alot, but probably haven't added anything positive to America! You are a cancer on this great country.


----------



## Freeman (Apr 14, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Charles Stucker said:
> ...



How many case like that in arab world?

in US, a girl is raped every 2 minutes!!!; you are a young rat  so you can't wake up and understand---visit your veterinary and take your schizophrenia medication


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 14, 2010)

Freeman said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



Happens quite regularly, since spousal abuse is sanctioned by the Quran, dopey.

300 honor killings in Syria each year, alone, you ignoramus.
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/23/magazine/23wwln-syria-t.html


----------



## Freeman (Apr 14, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



what honor killing has to do with this thread, poor pig!

there are hundreds of honor killing in Italy, Brazil, Eastern Europe...so what?

do you know how many women are abused and killed in US alone, pigheaded?


----------



## Freeman (Apr 14, 2010)

*This is how Jerusalem, The Holy City of prophets is becoming..*



> *Because We Were Slaves: Israel&#8217;s Sex Trade*
> 
> Marina sits at a table in one of Jerusalem&#8217;s all night bar/cafés. She&#8217;s dressed stylishly, *albeit a bit provocatively for Jerusalem.* It&#8217;s just past 5 a.m. on a Thursday night and Marina and her party seem to be having a good time. They&#8217;re drinking and chain smoking Marlboros &#8211; laughing and joking in Russian. They don&#8217;t seem significantly different from any of the other patrons at the impossibly busy bar. Marina has been in Israel for 3 months. A recent arrival from Novosibirsk via Moscow, she&#8217;s 26 years old and has a degree in Physics. Speaking passable English, Marina was both charming and vivacious &#8211; as were Artem and Vlad, the two guys she was with. Natalia and Irina rounded out the party, and although their English wasn&#8217;t as good as Marina&#8217;s, they were equally animated


http://www.jewlicious.com/2006/04/because-we-were-slaves-israels-sex-trade/
shame
God save Jerusalem from those crappy aliens.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 14, 2010)

Freeman said:


> *This is how Jerusalem, The Holy City of prophets is becoming..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



300 honor killings each year in Syria...
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/23/magazine/23wwln-syria-t.html?_r=1


----------



## Freeman (Apr 14, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > *This is how Jerusalem, The Holy City of prophets is becoming..*
> ...


right

Study: 79% of single Israeli women harassed at workplace - Haaretz - Israel News


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 14, 2010)

Freeman said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



300 honor killings each year in Syria, alone...
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/23/magazine/23wwln-syria-t.html


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 14, 2010)

Freeman said:


> *This is how Jerusalem, The Holy City of prophets is becoming..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for letting me know about this organization (Task Force on Human Trafficking) I just donated money to their cause!


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 14, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > *This is how Jerusalem, The Holy City of prophets is becoming..*
> ...



Don't forget to donate money to help stamp out Muslim honor killings...
Stop honour killings! | International Campaign Against Honour Killings


----------



## Charles Stucker (Apr 14, 2010)

Freeman said:


> Charles Stucker said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...


Because you don't want to know about the slavery, rapes and murders that take place with alarming frequency in the Islamic world. 
I see you sort of fake all over this board, expressing outrage over anything *except* the violence and inhumanity of Islam.


----------



## Freeman (Apr 14, 2010)

Charles Stucker said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Charles Stucker said:
> ...



UN special report of 2006 ranked izrael in top10 dangerous states oh human trafficking and sexploitation.

rapes, murders exist everywhere but western countries are in top of the list.

Murders (most recent) by country

1.3 women are raped every minute
rape statistics


----------



## Charles Stucker (Apr 14, 2010)

Freeman said:


> Charles Stucker said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



Your statistics are "reported" numbers. 
You should know that.
But, you don't want to know.


----------

